

UseHipster (Hipster) stealth startup screenshot leaked - tank6b
http://nlapse.com/blog/usehipster-com-screenshot/
So you finally know what all the hype is about :)
======
swombat
Oh wow! They leaked screenshots of Twitter, only 5 years late!

Seriously though, does anyone care about leaked screenshots of a startup?
Anyone at all?

~~~
steveklabnik
> They leaked screenshots of Twitter, only 5 years late!

It is called 'hipster' after all.

I'm allowed to make these jokes, I was reading Foucault in my skinny jeans
just moments ago!

(But yeah, it is kinda silly. I imagine that it has something to do with this
whole 'nobody knows what it is' bit, even though... we do.)

------
aditya
er... hype for hype's sake? the site is pretty open already.

<http://boulder.usehipster.com/categories/food>

~~~
mdiamond
Agreed... I already signed up in New York!

<http://newyork.usehipster.com/signup>

Oops? :P

------
ImJasonH
So it seems like yet another social thingy, with quesions? And it's "hyper-
local"? Twitter + Quora + Everyblock?

------
calloc
Is it just me, or does it look a lot like Diaspora?

------
orenmazor
really? they should've sold out when they had the chance

------
TimothyBurgess
Looks original... new and innovative...

